# Corys V.S. Platys



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi everyone I have 16 gallon tank with 5 panda corys and 2 sunset platys and 2 tuxedo platys. (So basically 4 platys) No real plants, and have had this tank already for 2 months.

When its feeding time my platys are animals they eat everything up! They almost never let food drop on the floor. So after they notice there is no more food floating on top or in the middle of the tank.....the stroll to the bottom and eat anything that fell.

So I was worried that my panadas aren't eating. So I bought the sinking tablets that drop down right away. The directions say drop 1 tablet when the lights are off because they are night eaters (guess that means they eat when the lights go out). So I've been doing that.

Yesturday I turned off my lights and droped the tablet, and went to go brush my teeth. When i came back from brushing my teeth, i decided to see if the pandas actually eat it.....and when i turn on the light to mye room (to my suprise) I see my 4 platys fighting over the tablets with themselves.

So I'm thinking, my corys aren't eating now because the platys eat up all the food! Is there anything I can do, or do you think the corys are ok?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Odds are they are eating. Are they still active? Do they look healthy?


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

They are not as active compared to when i first had them. Usually when I get home they are all hiding under the plants. From time to time I'll see one swim around a bit, or zoom to the top of the water, and zoom back down.

But if im comparing them to how active and how much they used to swim around from the frist time i bought them, I'd say no.

I checked my water parameters every category is good.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Get shrimp pellets and feed 2-3 and get algae wafers, the platys and the corys will devour them. But my trick is to feed flake food to the corys and drop the tablets while the platys are eating.


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

My platys and barbs are like that too, and the food wasn't getting to the bottom for the bottom feeders, I do the same as lexus, flake and pellets at the same time, cause they are fast piggies, but can't be in two places at once. The bottom feeders are learning to be fast, they adapted. I lure them to one side with the flakes, and drop the pellets on the other side when they are distracted, the sharks are learning to head to the left corner when they see the mass dash to the right corner.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

great will do thanks for the info.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

My platies are pigs too & eat the algae wafers I give my Otto's. I break the wafers in 1/2 then put some where the ottos hang out & a piece or two farther away. The platys all seem to like the same piece so the ottos have a chance to eat the other pieces. Just scatter them around.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

will try this too, thanks


----------

